
Apple Entrepreneurship Camp for Women - obenn
https://developer.apple.com/entrepreneur-camp/?cid=ec-e-en-001
======
threatofrain
Recent discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18537211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18537211)

------
nik736
I don't understand what gender has to do with Entrepreneurship.

> Research shows that women face unique challenges in technology, especially
> when starting and leading companies.

Which research? They don't even link to a source for that claim.

~~~
badpun
Also, "research" is a low bar unfortunately, with the amount of low-quality
(or no-quality) papers being written.

------
dapole
This sounds like a great idea on paper, but with Apple being based in
California who has some of the most strict anti-discrimination laws, this
seems to violate the Unruh act by deciding who can attend strictly by sex? Is
this not illegal? Wouldn’t they have covered themselves better by saying
underserved?

~~~
magma17
The third member of your team may be any gender.

~~~
xiphias2
If they would want equality, it should be symmetric (for example 2 women, 2
men, or 1 woman, 1 man, and 1 any gender). This is clear discrimination
against men (though not the first one that we have seen in the past few
years).

~~~
matthewmacleod
Have a sit back and think for a moment, honestly, about what you're trying to
achieve with this comment.

Does it reflect a genuine worry that men are being excluded from the software
industry? Does it stem from a belief that there are too many programs
targeting women in software? Or maybe it's a belief that any gender-targeted
support programs are fundamentally immoral?

I think, if you're honest with yourself, you'll realise that your goal isn't
really to help or support anyone, or to end gender inequality, but instead to
take the opportunity to engage in a little bit of reflexive and unhelpful
"look how much men are discriminated against" complaining.

~~~
cabaalis
I am 34. I was raised in an era (esp. mid-90s) where we were taught color-
blindness, gender-blindness, non-discrimination as the proper ways to approach
eradicating sexism and racism. All are equal, and have equal protections under
the law.

In the 2000s, it seems this message is changing. It is not enough to assume
everyone can achieve the same levels of success. The emerging idea now is that
those groups who show a statistical deficit are to be given extra opportunity
that is not afforded to others.

The problem is that directly conflicts with what I and (I assume) others from
my generation were taught and internalized. Hence the pushback. It is
discrimination, plain and simple.

~~~
azangru
Yes, yes, yes, god, yes, I am from about the same demographic, and I have also
internalized the message about plain and simple equality and celebrating
individual merit. I am in a perpetual sense of bewilderment caused by the
change in the message.

------
sjroot
This is cool! What I would really like to see from Apple, however, is for them
to leverage their retail facilities to make this kind of training more
accessible around the world.

With Today at Apple
([https://www.apple.com/today/](https://www.apple.com/today/)), they already
have the technical infrastructure in place as well.

------
bartoszhernas
Sexism is fine as long as it benefits women now huh? Crazy times we live in...

There would be completly different response if Apple (or anyone) would open
"Camp for Men only".

------
brighton36
Why is this flagged?

~~~
c1yd3i
Jeez. SJW mods?

------
jotadambalakiri
I read it as Entrepreneurship Cams :)

